# Macbook lent suite à une chute



## Pilar (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Suite à une chute, je ressens que mon mac bug, c'est à dire qu'il est très lent à agir, notamment sur internet. Il rame (petit cercle multicolore) puis il ferme les applications.
Depuis hier, j'ai l'impression qu'il est un peu moins lent, or il ferme toujours assez souvent mes fenêtres internet.
Je l'ai redémarré plusieurs fois hier : au démarrage (lui aussi très lent), au bout de 20 mn, il n'affichait que le dock à droite : pas de barre en haut ni icônes, et impossible d'ouvrir quoi que ce soit.
J'i donc essayé de réinstaller les cds de mac oS. L'installation a échouée en plein milieu, il m'a demandé d'enregistrer le rapport d'erreur, puis il a redémarré.
Et donc depuis, il bug toujours, mais un peu moins.

La chute a-t-'elle endommagée un composant ?

J'espère avoir été assez précise.
merci beaucoup


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

Pilar a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Suite à une chute, je ressens que mon mac bug, c'est à dire qu'il est très lent à agir, notamment sur internet. Il rame (petit cercle multicolore) puis il ferme les applications.
> Depuis hier, j'ai l'impression qu'il est un peu moins lent, or il ferme toujours assez souvent mes fenêtres internet.
> Je l'ai redémarré plusieurs fois hier : au démarrage (lui aussi très lent), au bout de 20 mn, il n'affichait que le dock à droite : pas de barre en haut ni icônes, et impossible d'ouvrir quoi que ce soit.
> ...




Le disque dur est presque mort, c'est souvent ça qui lâche lors d'une chute, faut donc le changer. Sauvegardes au plus vite tes données si tu es suffisamment inconsciente pour ne pas l'avoir déjà fait. :rateau:


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Janvier 2009)

+1 pour le DD mort


----------



## Pilar (27 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,
ça va j'ai eu la conscience de sauvegarder les données importantes de mon ordi -_-

Disque dur presque mort donc ... mais comment ça se fait que mon ordi aille "un peu mieux" qu'il bug de moins en moins ? j'ai un DD auto-guérisseur ?

Je compte l'apporter demain à la Fnac où je l'ai acheté, sachant que je suis sous garantie celà ne devrait rien me coûter ?


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

Pilar a dit:


> bonjour,
> ça va j'ai eu la conscience de sauvegarder les données importantes de mon ordi -_-
> 
> Disque dur presque mort donc ... mais comment ça se fait que mon ordi aille "un peu mieux" qu'il bug de moins en moins ? j'ai un DD auto-guérisseur ?
> ...



Bien  (pour les données sauvegardées)

Pour l'auto-guérison, faut pas se leurrer je pense, déjà je doute que ça soit mirobolant comme remise sur pieds et surtout c'est sans doute temporaire.

Garantie FNAC en plus de la garantie apple ? En tout cas si ça ne se voit pas, pas la peine de dire qu'il est tombé. Je ne connais pas les clauses de cette garantie FNAC mais sauf exception, si on fait tomber une machine et qu'on la casse, c'est pas pris en charge par la garantie, so be carefull.


----------



## Pilar (27 Janvier 2009)

non ça ne se voit pas, donc je pensais pas évoquer les raisons., surtout que c'est rageant, j'en prend grand soins. 
Je sais que les chutes ne passent pas sous certaines garanties.
Là c'est très étonnant, il marche très bien oO

La garantie je ne sais plus, à vrai dire c'est papa maman qui s'en sont occupés à l'époque 
il faut que je retrouve tous les papiers.
Ils demandent quoi comme paperasse d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Janvier 2009)

La facture et la preuve de garantie probablement


----------



## Pilar (27 Janvier 2009)

merci


----------



## Lambada (14 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Il m'arrive la même chose...

Combien coûte un DD ? Il s'agit d'un MacBook 13', petite capacité (c'était le premier prix a l'époque).

Autre question, comment transférer les photos de iPhoto à un DD externe ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


Édit : j'ai trouvé pour les photos, à priori pas d'autre solution miracle que de sélectionner album par album, copier, coller.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

 à partir de 40 &#8364; pour un DD 2,5" SATA, dim env 100x70x9,5mm.

On peut en profiter pour mettre plus de capacité : 250, 320, 500 Go ou plus.
Exemple : http://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_udlo...sque dur interne 2,5 sata&LH_PrefLoc=1&_sop=2

Pour les photos : si on veut récupérer toute la Biblio iPhoto, il suffit de la copier vers le DDE.
(elle est dans Images, et s'appelle iPhoto Library ou Bibliothèque iPhoto).

Si on veut copier seulement certaines photos, alors dans iPhoto sélectionner les photos, Fichier / Exporter.


----------



## Lambada (15 Mai 2013)

Merci !

J'ai aussi une autre question : y'a moyen de récupérer photos et vidéos ? Vu que plus rien ne fonctionne je ne peux rien faire...j'ai donc perdu 70% des photos et toutes les vidéos...

Copier les photos était très long je n'ai pas pu finir ce matin et ce soir tout est HS. iPhoto ne démarre plus...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2013)

Sans chercher à lancer iPhoto, essaie de copier la Bibliothèque iPhoto vers un disque externe, depuis le Finder.

Tu n'as pas besoin de iPhoto pour ça.


----------



## Lambada (15 Mai 2013)

J'ai essayé hier mais ça ne fonctionnait pas car certains éléments ne pouvaient être lus. Du coup je copiais.

Là c'est mort, il ne démarre même plus complètement. Je ne peux rien faire.
Un réparateur peut-il sauver ça où j'ai tout perdu ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2013)

Si c'est le DD lui-même qui est HS, la récupération est possible par spécialistes mais extrêmement chère.

Si c'est un problème dans l'ordi et non pas dans le DD, il suffit de sortir le DD, le mettre dans un boitier externe, et voir s'il est accessible : c'est à faire de toute façon.

Sans vouloir t'accabler, quand on a des sauvegardes (Time Machine, ou un clone) ce genre d'incident est sans gravité (si c'est bien un pb de DD et non pas d'ordi) : si par exemple on a un clone, on met le DD du clone dans le Mac, et roule...
Si on a Time Machine, on change le DD pour un neuf, ou réinstalle l'OS, on migre les données depuis Time Machine, et voilà.


----------



## Lambada (15 Mai 2013)

Ben là je vais passer pour la pire cruche de la terre (c'est pas grave suis blonde alors j'assume) : Time machine a tourné hier mais je suis infoutue de savoir comment on consulte ou récupère les données de là.
Donc je sais que ça sauvegarde automatiquement quand je branche mon dd externe mais bon voilà quoi. Si demain je veux retrouver qqch je ne sais pas comment faire.
C'est pour ça que je colle aussi les photos sur le DD externe,  mais je ne l'avais pas fait depuis un bon moment...


J'ai regardé les tarifs sur internet ils se font plaisir les gars : 250 le changement de DD sans sauvegarde / réinstallation, 370  avec sauvegarde / réinstallation.
Quand on voit le prix de la pièce à 50, ça fait de la belle main d'uvre...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2013)

Si tu as Time Machine, tout va bien alors ?

Pourquoi ne pas l'avoir dit plus tôt ? Tu n'as donc pas "tout perdu".

Mais évidemment pour l'utiliser il te faut un ordi en état de marche.


----------



## Lambada (15 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si tu as Time Machine, tout va bien alors ?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas l'avoir dit plus tôt ? Tu n'as donc pas "tout perdu".
> 
> Mais évidemment pour l'utiliser il te faut un ordi en état de marche.



Ben je suis un peu neuneu de l'informatique :rose:

Bref, je n'ai plus qu'à l'emmener pour savoir si c'est bien le DD et ensuite j'aviserai. J'avoue que mettre 250&#8364; de réparation ne me fait pas plaisir (il a 4 ans) mais d'un autre côté un neuf ça coûte un bras.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2013)

Si tu as le DVD d'installation tu peux installer le système sur un disque neuf.

Ca coûte 50 euros.

Sur ce Macbook, il est très facile de changer le DD soi-même.


----------



## Lambada (15 Mai 2013)

Oui j'ai le DVD d'installation.
Si c'est facile même pour qqun comme moi alors ça vaut le coup d'essayer. Merci pour tes conseils !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2013)

Si c'est bien un Macbook a batterie amovible, regarde ici : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/hardware.html#ddmacbook

Dans la vidéo l'installation se fait par clonage, mais si tu as le DVD, ET que le lecteur fonctionne, tu peux formater et installer depuis le DVD.


----------



## Lambada (16 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si c'est bien un Macbook a batterie amovible, regarde ici : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/hardware.html#ddmacbook


 
Je n'en ai aucune idée. 
C'est un macbook blanc, sur le dos le "cache" fait la taille de l'ordi, avec 8 vis.
Je dois démonter (et donc d'abord acheter le tournevis qui va bien) pour le voir ou c'est de toute façon pas amovible quand ça se présente comme ça ?

Voilà sa trogne :


----------



## Lambada (17 Mai 2013)

Il est parti en reparation. Hop 200 dans la vue, mais c'est toujours mieux que d'en racheter un.


----------



## lejoss (18 Mai 2013)

Lambada a dit:


> Il est parti en reparation. Hop 200 dans la vue, mais c'est toujours mieux que d'en racheter un.



Ils te font quoi pour ce prix là ?


----------



## kaos (19 Mai 2013)

_Envoyer un mac en réparation pour un changement de disque dur équivaut a amener sa voiture chez le garagiste pour chaque pleins dessence 

_


----------



## Lambada (31 Mai 2013)

Alors je dois être très idiote, un grand merci pour avoir apporté tes lumières.


----------

